# PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Januar 2009)

*PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008


----------



## PCGHGS (7. Januar 2009)

*PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

hatten wir die Umfrage nicht schon im Dezember 

edit: hab schon teilgenommen , schade


----------



## LiL Fränkii (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Die Umfrage gab es doch schon mal... o.O


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Ja, das ist der zweite Aufruf (u.a. für alle Print-Leser).

Marco


----------



## Thornscape (7. Januar 2009)

*PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Hmm, also einige der Kategoriern sollte man inzwischen mal aktualisieren.
Beim Thema Soundkarten hat sich zum Beispiel Asus mit der Xonar-Serie ein gutes Standbein geschaffen und verdient es, in dieser Liste aufzutauchen. Ebenso wie Elitegroup/ECS in der Kategorie Grafikkarten. Sicher sind die nicht der größte Hersteller, aber allein der Absatz der legendär günstigen, und dabei perfekt gekühlten 8800GT müsste für einen Listenplatz genügen.

Letzter Kritikpunkt: LISTAN als Hardwareversender. Denn Listan versendet schon seit Jahren nicht mehr an Privatkunden, sondern nur noch an gewerbliche Käufer, die sich mit Steuernummer, etc. anmelden müssen.


----------



## donald81 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Ich vermisse bei Headsets die Marke Plantronics.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Ich vermisse sehr stark Asus bei Soundkarten und AKG bei Kopfhörern. Besonders die Xonar DX und der AKG 530 werden oft hier im Forum empfohlen


----------



## rayvip (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Alles schön und gut aber bei Gehäuse fehlt mit persönlich: Chieftec

Nur mal so als Arregung, oder haben die zu wenig gezahlt um auf eure Liste zu kommen 

MfG Ray


----------



## Thornscape (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



rayvip schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut aber bei Gehäuse fehlt mit persönlich: Chieftec
> Nur mal so als Arregung, oder haben die zu wenig gezahlt um auf eure Liste zu kommen



Ich denke nicht. Aber ich denke, dass die Liste einfach nur schon ziemlich alt ist, und zu wenig auf aktuelle Gegebenheiten angepasst wurde. Siehe dazu auch meinen Beitrag weiter oben.


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich vermisse sehr stark Asus bei Soundkarten und AKG bei Kopfhörern. Besonders die Xonar DX und der AKG 530 werden oft hier im Forum empfohlen


Wozu bitteschön die Asus Soundkarten sind nicht weit verbreitet und hier müssen schließlich Sachen angeboten werden die besonders viele Leute ansprechen, deswegen sind Asus Soundkarten hier meiner Meinung nach irrelevant!!


----------



## Thornscape (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



I am a O.C. Profi schrieb:


> Wozu bitteschön die Asus Soundkarten sind nicht weit verbreitet und hier müssen schließlich Sachen angeboten werden die besonders viele Leute ansprechen, deswegen sind Asus Soundkarten hier meiner Meinung nach irrelevant!!



Sehe ich nicht so. Hier geht es ja nicht darum, die Hersteller/Anbieter mit den am meisten verkauften Produkten zu wählen. Dann könnte man auch eine einfache Verkaufsstatistik auswerten und fertig ist's.
Hier geht es ja um die subjektive Meinung der Teilnehmer, und werten kann man da nach vielen Gesichtspunkten: Innovation, Preise, Massenerfolg, etc.

Asus' Xonar ist DIE Konkurenz im Privatanwendermarkt für Creative. Also schon einen Eintrag wert, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## olisc (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



donald81 schrieb:


> Ich vermisse bei Headsets die Marke Plantronics.



Ja Plantronics fehlt 

Richtig Cool finde ich dagegen das HIQ Computer, der kleine Laden aus der Nachbarstadt Aachen, in der Auswahl ist :>


----------



## heisenberger (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

also mir fehlt als...
Versender: HoH
Gehäuse: Sharkoon
Notebooks: Lenovo, Mac
Soundkarte: bgears (weil sie die einzigste bezahlbaren soundkarte mit digitalem immer-5.1 ausgang herstellen)


----------



## masterpiece1970 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Stimmt HOH fehlt, ist bei mir ganz in der nähe und ich muss sagen die bieten nen topservice, gute produktauswahl und vorallem sehr gute preise ( teilweise unter denen von alternate). Ansonten eine sehr sehr subjektive sache diese umfrage.... amd amd amd... ati ati ati... und und und die besten hersteller und anbieter sind immer die deren produkte man besitzt und benützt....

mfg


----------



## elchue (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

also bei den notebooks hat Lenovo/IBM jedenfals gefehlt, schade


----------



## der-sack88 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



heisenberger schrieb:


> Gehäuse: Sharkoon



Sharkoon, wozu denn das? Mein Rebel9 ist alles andere als gut. Hätte ich mir damals nur das CM690 geholt.
Bei mir sind alle dabei die ich gewählt hätte.


----------



## zahnstocher190 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Was hat ein Phenom 2 im Jahr 2008 zu suchen?


----------



## rabensang (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Es gab 2008 schon Testmuster


----------



## Amigo (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Hab mich schon öfters gewundert in letzter Zeit wo die alljährliche Umfrage bleibt... 
Die Liste für Kühlung ist ja mal lang!


----------



## ramirez666 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Entweder bestelle ich meine Hardware immer bei den falschen Hardwareversendern oder eure Liste ist nicht besonders gut sortiert. Ansonsten finde ich die Online-Umfrage deutlich weniger umständlich wie die Zettelei aus dem Heft.


----------



## Sgt_Revoltec (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Ich vermisse "Revoltec" unter Eingabegeräte (Mäuse und Tastaturen)  komisch komisch   Vielleicht mal die Liste updaten, und Listan ist auch kein Hardwareversender (an Endkunden) mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



Sgt_Revoltec schrieb:


> Ich vermisse "Revoltec" unter Eingabegeräte (Mäuse und Tastaturen)  komisch komisch   Vielleicht mal die Liste updaten, und Listan ist auch kein Hardwareversender (an Endkunden) mehr.


Hi,
steht auf der Liste für das nächste Jahr. Wir können diese Umfrage nicht mehr updaten.

Marco


----------



## Aldi (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*

Positiv:
Online Umfrage, mit dem Heft Kram raustrennen und zu Post rennen war mir zu blöd und so nehme ich auch das erste mal Teil.

Verbesserungen:
Versender: HoH

Netzwerkhersteller: Intel (Super Netzwerkkarten) und Longshine (besitze ein paar saubere Switch's von denen, übersichtliches Webmanagement)

Mäuse Tastaturen vielleicht trennen, vielleicht gefallen ja einem Razer Tastaturen und Logitech Mäuse oder oder oder...

Spielecontroller        sollte vielleicht in Gamepads umbenannt werden und Sony (Playstation controller!?)sollte mit in die Liste


----------



## Muehre (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: PCGH.de: Publikumspreis: Wählen Sie die Hardware-Hersteller des Jahres 2008*



Sgt_Revoltec schrieb:


> Ich vermisse "Revoltec" unter Eingabegeräte (Mäuse und Tastaturen) komisch komisch  Vielleicht mal die Liste updaten, und Listan ist auch kein Hardwareversender (an Endkunden) mehr.


 

 Naja Intel steht dafür unter Netzwerk auch nicht drin, obwohl sie die besten Netzwerkkarten bauen.


----------

